# Passer de Pop à Imap avec Gmail.



## bertol65 (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai configuré Mail pour recevoir les courriers de mon compte Gmail avec un serveur Pop.
Je voudrais changer et passer à l'Imap. 
Faut il d'abord supprimer le compte Pop dans Mail, et créer ensuite un nouveau compte Gmail en Imap ?.
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

il te siuffit de lire l'aide en ligne gmail
Très claire

et sinon il y a un  gros fil dédié + 6 autres gmail et imap

( la recherche avant de poster ...)


----------



## Museforever (2 Juillet 2008)

Il suffit de changer l'adresse des serveurs pop par ceux imap (les ports sont peut-être différents attention). Et n'oublie pas d'activer imap dans les préférences de ton compte gmail (au même endroit où tu avais activé pop).


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

bien sur que les ports sont differents
995 pop  et 993 imap
et tout ca est sur leur tuto


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juillet 2008)

Attention pascal va s'énerver......filez sur le post imap & gmail


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

m'énerver moi?
tsss
faut se lever tôt , très tôt

mais je trouve toujours étrange que les gens ne lisent pas les manuels (ici l'aide gmail) ou ne fouillent pas  les archives avant de poser des questions


----------



## bertol65 (2 Juillet 2008)

Souvent la recherche donne plein de réponses sans rapport avec la demande !


----------



## bertol65 (2 Juillet 2008)

As tu déjà fait cette manip ?
Parce que lorsque tu veux changer les infos du compte sur Mail:
1) on ne te propose pas de déselectionner " Automatically set up account"
2) on ne te propose pas de choisir le type de compte " Account Type: Select IMAP "

Par contre tu peux changer le serveur de réception et dans Avancé le port de réception.

J'ai peur de faire une bêtise.
J'avais déjà essayé de créer un compte Imap et je m'étais retrouvé avec tous mes mails en double dans Mail et il fallu que je fasse le ménage à la main. Ca m'a pris des heures.


----------



## bertol65 (2 Juillet 2008)

Où as tu eu ton tuto ?
Parce que moi à cette adresse http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=81379 
il n'est pas fait mention du port.


----------



## fanougym (2 Juillet 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai configuré Mail pour recevoir les courriers de mon compte Gmail avec un serveur Pop.
> Je voudrais changer et passer à l'Imap.
> Faut il d'abord supprimer le compte Pop dans Mail, et créer ensuite un nouveau compte Gmail en Imap ?.
> Merci



Tu supprimes ton compte dans mail et t'en recrée un. 
Le compte Imap se configure tout seul.


----------



## bertol65 (2 Juillet 2008)

Est ce que je vais me retrouver avec tous mes mails en double comme je l'ai mentionné plus haut ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

et si tu lisais le sujet principal sur gmail imap dans mail?

l'edit pour rire 
" comme mentionné plus haut" également


----------

